# Lets get fired .



## mmcmdl (May 16, 2021)

Let the game begin . , Get fired annd get unemployment for 6 months . Go thew another rotator cuff opearion and be on PT disabillty . I've been thru this on thr right side , not a ood deal , dont want to go thru this again . Took off last Weds and got a call , I got " points " . Tod them where they could stick them . Had o take Sat just to make sure my message was pased on to HR . RETIRED as of July 31 .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 16, 2021)

even after being retired, HR is still a problem


----------



## Aukai (May 17, 2021)

Sounds stressful....


----------



## mmcmdl (May 17, 2021)

PM me Mike .


----------



## BGHansen (May 17, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> even after being retired, HR is still a problem


Never forget who HR works for; not you, they work for the company.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 17, 2021)

HR won't/don't do you any favors. Been there before. Even after a accident I had on company property, that was due to neglect.


----------



## rabler (May 17, 2021)

BGHansen said:


> Never forget who HR works for; not you, they work for the company.


If you’re not paying them, they don’t work for you.  Even if you are paying, they still probably don't work for you.


----------



## jwmay (May 17, 2021)

Our Hr department got fired last week.  Yep...the whole department. I wonder who's gonna hire people now.


----------



## Superburban (May 17, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Our Hr department got fired last week.  Yep...the whole department. I wonder who's gonna hire people now.


Its called doing more with less. Thankfully my parents did not name me Less.


----------



## matthewsx (May 17, 2021)

Never be afraid to seek legal counsel. Too many good people get the socket head cap  xxxxxed 
because they didn't think to consult a lawyer.

Not telling you to take any action, just know what your rights are.

John


----------



## savarin (May 17, 2021)

I still remember the good ole days when you went straight to the boss to ask for a job and he interviewed you there and then.


----------



## pdentrem (May 17, 2021)

Points. Ha, they tried to write me up for telling the true about the shop compressor. It is dying, runs 24/7 for the last 6 years. My response was, you are going to need more paper before I am done! Best part is what happened yesterday, the mentioned compressor died! No shop air since the Sunday afternoon shift and not likely until after I install it’s replacement! 5 year warranty and we have been using it a lot as of late. This time the brain died again. 3 years per brain like clockwork. Sweet justice. Gardner Denver Apex is definitely not the “apex”. Regular maintenance but that does not do anything for the control panel!
Pierre


----------



## Bi11Hudson (May 17, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Never be afraid to seek legal counsel. Too many good people get the socket head cap  xxxxxed
> because they didn't think to consult a lawyer.
> 
> Not telling you to take any action, just know what your rights are.
> ...


*Every* time I had any dealings with "legal counsel" I ended up with the short end of the stick. They work, as well, for the highest paying customer. Learn what the words mean to a court and do your own research. Or go soveriegn and shut the courts out. . .

.


----------



## pdentrem (May 18, 2021)

Just finished the install of the new compressor. Lot quieter than the Gardner, and got lucky not having to swap a couple phases on start up.
Pierre


----------



## Janderso (May 18, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> RETIRED as of July 31 .


Outstanding!!


----------

